# auditing ssh port forwardings



## izotov (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi,
I have a FreeBSD gateway that accepts SSH connections with port forwardings set.
I can write logmessages if the user exits his shell but can not log the event when the portforwardings are closed (the user is still logged in on a forwarded port after he exited his shell)
How could the event of ending of portforwardings be logged?


----------

